# BMWCCA-San Diego Chap. Auto-x (May. 21st)



## jaramill (Feb 20, 2002)

Posted on behalf of Dan Tackett:



> Hello Autocrossers:
> 
> The next San Diego Chapter Autocross is coming up in just 3 weeks, on *Saturday May 21st*. It's the day before our annual Clean Car Show at Spanish Landing, so you can do both events if you have time to polish off the cone marks on Saturday evening. This one is appropriately called the *"Clean Your Clock Autocross"*.
> 
> ...


----------

